
On the Effectiveness of Aluminium Foil Helmets: An Empirical Study - iamelgringo
http://people.csail.mit.edu/rahimi/helmet/
======
eru
"Statistical evidence suggests the use of helmets may in fact enhance the
government's invasive abilities."

"It requires no stretch of the imagination to conclude that the current helmet
craze is likely to have been propagated by the Government, possibly with the
involvement of the FCC. We hope this report will encourage the paranoid
community to develop improved helmet designs to avoid falling prey to these
shortcomings."

